# Portable Extinguishers: Water Mist Extinguishers



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2012_46.pdf


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2012_36.pdf


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (18 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً ياباشمهندس​


----------



## nofal (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالرؤوف عبدالرسو (31 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (31 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamed mech (1 نوفمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك يا عبد العاطى باشا
مشتاقين لرؤيتك

​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

